# Lost Hills



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

*What's the set-up for the 1st series in the Open?*


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

How about some info on the open or the call backs on the derby ?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open callbacks to the second series-30 dogs

1,4,10,19,20,22,25,26,29,30,32,35,36,40,42,46,47,49,50,51,56,58,62,63,67,68,69,73,74,77


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations to Mike Taylor and Rick Latham for winning the Derby. The Derby results are 1st #8, 2nd #20 ,3rd #5, 4th #11, RJ #15,JAMS 1,2,3,4,6,7,12,14,17,18,19,21,23,24,31,33,


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Way to go Mike. Congratulations to Rick and Lola for the win. Congratulations to Doug, Vickie and Ellie for third. You have done a remarkable job with these youngsters Mike.


----------



## L Baker (Dec 25, 2012)

Way to go Smoke and Charlie


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Ditto Charlene


L Baker said:


> Way to go Smoke and Charlie


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Any Amateur Callbacks??


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st #39 FC Valtor's Hayseed Kid O/Valerie Marting H/Breck Howard
2nd #11 FC AFC Carbons Blue Pursuit O/H Missy Bell
3rd #20 FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber O/H Chris Hatch
4th #4 FC/AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia O/ Helen & Don Graves H/Don
RJ #38 Millforge Scooter O/Gretchen Augustyn & Mel Milton H/Mel

I do not have the JAMs


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results

1st #2 She'sCandlewood'sChristmascheer O/Richard Underwood H/ Don Remien
2nd #3 Sly's Mystical Castle O/Leigh Larsen H/Eric Fangsrud
3rd #25 Tuck N Roll II O/Chad Cost H/Amie Duke
4th #16 Trulines Wild Son O/Dianne Morley H/Amie Duke
RJ #38 Delpond's Spitfire O/Mark Menzies H/Mike Taylor

JAMs 6,20,23


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

2 labs said:


> Congratulations to Mike Taylor and Rick Latham for winning the Derby. The Derby results are 1st #8, 2nd #20 ,3rd #5, 4th #11, RJ #15,JAMS 1,2,3,4,6,7,12,14,17,18,19,21,23,24,31,33,


3 of the 4 placements were Shaq puppies! Go Shaq!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

LabNut said:


> 3 of the 4 placements were Shaq puppies! Go Shaq!


1st place in the Qual is a Shaq-Ruby puppy just out of Derby. This may have been her first qual to run since aging out of Derby on Dec. 25. 
"She'sCandlewood'sChristmasCheer" (Shaq x FC/AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia who was 4th in the Amateur).

Proud breeder,

Helen Graves


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st #39 FC Valtor's Hayseed Kid O/Valerie Marting H/Breck Howard
> 2nd #11 FC AFC Carbons Blue Pursuit O/H Missy Bell
> ...



That is back to back weeks with a Win for Kid owned by Mrs Valerie Martin and trained by Don Remien..last week an Open this week the Amateur

and then there is that Ruby and her handler Don Graves finishing another trial and in the mix..what a dog..what a family too...


----------

